# Quirinale: nessun vincitore nella seconda votazione, il 26 la terza



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ancora *nessun presidente della Repubblica eletto*. Questo è il risultato della *seconda votazione*, che ha visto un boom di schede bianche e di voti a vip come Amadeus, Nino Frassica, Enrico Ruggeri e Fulvio Abbate e al primo posto il presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 41 voti e Paolo Maddalena al secondo posto con 37 voti. Conte, Letta e Speranza hanno detto di no ai tre candidati del centrodestra Moratti, Pera e Nordio.

*Il 26 gennaio terza votazione,* che lascia sempre più presagire che, anche in questo caso, non ci sarà un accordo per nessun candidato.

*Il segretario del PD, Enrico Letta, fa un invito al centrodestra: "Sediamoci intorno a un tavolo e buttiamo via la chiave, fino a che non si trova una soluzione".

TGLA7: "Si vocifera, soprattutto, a sinistra, che sono calate le quotazioni di Mario Draghi".

Mentana a TGLA7: "Se non si trova un accordo, una soluzione può essere il Mattarella-bis".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana a TGLA7: "Se non si trova un accordo, una soluzione può essere il Mattarella-bis".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dovremmo sapere qualcosa domani sera.
Se non trovano la quadra nemmeno domani e soprattutto entro venerdì, iniziamo ad avvitarci in un territorio abbastanza pericoloso per la nostra stabilità economica. 
Superata la sesta chiamata lunedì, praticamente si va avanti finchè non si convince Mattarella al bis, si riesce a far ingoiare Draghi al quirinale o in alternativa si diventa esasperati a tal punto da piazzare Casini/Amato o un signor nessuno mai sentito fino ad oggi che faccia silente notaio.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Draghi indigesto a Conte, perchè ha diviso il movimento e Di Maio a riguardo si è esposto troppo. Salvini tentato dalla prova di forza".*


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana a TGLA7: "Se non si trova un accordo, una soluzione può essere il Mattarella-bis".*


Per carità no. Non ce la farei a sopportarlo e poi lui si dimostrerebbe ancor più pagliaccio


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora *nessun presidente della Repubblica eletto*. Questo è il risultato della *seconda votazione*, che ha visto un boom di schede bianche e di voti a vip come Amadeus, Nino Frassica, Enrico Ruggeri e Fulvio Abbate e al primo posto il presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 41 voti e Paolo Maddalena al secondo posto con 37 voti. Conte, Letta e Speranza hanno detto di no ai tre candidati del centrodestra Moratti, Pera e Nordio.
> 
> *Il 26 gennaio terza votazione,* che lascia sempre più presagire che, anche in questo caso, non ci sarà un accordo per nessun candidato.
> 
> ...



La butterei via io la chiave... ma non quella della stanza in cui vi riunite.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2022)

Che pagliacciata, è già tutto deciso per Draghi e fanno trattative finte.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

che aspettano al centro-sinistra a votare Pera ?
cresciuto tra i socialisti tra l'altro
se domani non lo votano è perchè vogliono qualche sorpresa dalla quarta senza accordo totale


----------



## kekkopot (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora *nessun presidente della Repubblica eletto*. Questo è il risultato della *seconda votazione*, che ha visto un boom di schede bianche e di voti a vip come Amadeus, Nino Frassica, Enrico Ruggeri e Fulvio Abbate e al primo posto il presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 41 voti e Paolo Maddalena al secondo posto con 37 voti. Conte, Letta e Speranza hanno detto di no ai tre candidati del centrodestra Moratti, Pera e Nordio.
> 
> *Il 26 gennaio terza votazione,* che lascia sempre più presagire che, anche in questo caso, non ci sarà un accordo per nessun candidato.
> 
> ...


I parlamentari prendono fior fior di quattrini per scrivere "Alfonso Signorini" sulle votazioni. Sti maledetti dovrebbero patire la fame...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Travaglio: "Nessuno vuole candidare Draghi e lui aspetta lo stallo per avere la maggioranza".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che aspettano al centro-sinistra a votare Pera ?
> cresciuto tra i socialisti tra l'altro
> se domani non lo votano è perchè vogliono qualche sorpresa dalla quarta senza accordo totale


Sarebbe un nome buono, ex presidente del senato.. Però ha 83 anni mi pare, un po' vecchiotto


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Giannini allarmista dalla Gruber: "Se ci sarà una forzatura, come Casellati pdr, cade giù tutto".*


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un nome buono, ex presidente del senato.. Però ha 83 anni mi pare, un po' vecchiotto


no, ne fa 79 questa settimana
sì è un po' vecchiotto, non a caso sono più elezioni che si fa il nome suo

Moratti sta impegnata in Lombardia, si era tirata fuori come Bertolaso per sindaco di Roma preferendo finire il suo lavoro
non so perchè l'hanno messa a forza nei nomi, forse per dire di avere un nome femminile pure

su Nordio poco da dire, però non corrisponde al profilo della politica che dice Renzi


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Travaglio dalla Gruber: "5 Stelle che votano la Casellati è fantascienza, come la candidatura di Frattini stamattina".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Bordata di Travaglio a Draghi: "È come Schettino, i partiti gli chiedono di rimanere a bordo e lui scappa".

Gruber lo difende: "Non è così".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, ne fa 79 questa settimana
> sì è un po' vecchiotto, non a caso sono più elezioni che si fa il nome suo
> 
> Moratti sta impegnata in Lombardia, si era tirata fuori come Bertolaso per sindaco di Roma preferendo finire il suo lavoro
> ...


Cmq mi aspettavo una rosa di nomi migliore dal cdx.. 
Casini inizia a sognare? 
Terribile l'ipotesi Mummiarella bis..


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq mi aspettavo una rosa di nomi migliore dal cdx..
> Casini inizia a sognare?
> Terribile l'ipotesi Mummiarella bis..


Sono tutti nomi da bruciare suvvia. Pare che si stia puntando sulla Casellati, e basterebbe mettersi d'accordo con il M5S o quantomeno una parte di loro. Poi mettiamoci anche quelli de L'Alternativa C'è che hanno detto, almeno secondo quanto riportato da Sgarbi, che voterebbero chiunque a centrodestra a patto che non sia Berlusconi. Bisognerà vedere se veramente Salvini ci crede, o sta bluffando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Travaglio dalla Gruber: "5 Stelle che votano la Casellati è fantascienza, come la candidatura di Frattini stamattina".*



I grullini l'hanno già votata in massa come Presidente del Senato, 4 anni fa quando era la prediletta di Berlusconi.

Travaglio pensa ancora che i 5s siano quelli puri e immacolati con lo smoking bianco di Materazzi.
Ridicolo come al solito.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti nomi da bruciare suvvia. Pare che si stia puntando sulla Casellati, e basterebbe mettersi d'accordo con il M5S o quantomeno una parte di loro. Poi mettiamoci anche quelli de L'Alternativa C'è che hanno detto, almeno secondo quanto riportato da Sgarbi, che voterebbero chiunque a centrodestra a patto che non sia Berlusconi. Bisognerà vedere se veramente Salvini ci crede, o sta bluffando.


sinceramente non capisco questo credito di cui gode Casellati.
cosa ha fatto nella vita in politica ?
mi sembra una banderuola messa da Berlusconi nelle istituzioni al posto suo
al Senato fa spesso errori goffi


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sinceramente non capisco questo credito di cui gode Casellati.
> cosa ha fatto nella vita in politica ?
> mi sembra una banderuola messa da Berlusconi nelle istituzioni al posto suo
> al Senato fa spesso errori goffi


È donnah  ! A me non dispiacerebbe, quantomeno è una conservatrice e non la vedremo fare propaganda a sinistra nei suoi discorsi. Il problema comunque non è tanto Casellati, Casini, ma evitare assolutamente Draghi.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È donnah  ! A me non dispiacerebbe, quantomeno è una conservatrice e non la vedremo fare propaganda a sinistra nei suoi discorsi. Il problema comunque non è tanto Casellati, Casini, ma evitare assolutamente Draghi.


anche la Moratti se è per questo e almeno ha mostrato di valere qualcosa in politica


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2022)

Basta aspettare il PD. Si tenti la maggioranza semplice sui candidati del centrodestra. Bastano 50 voti in più, i grillini disperati li faranno avere.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giordano sta scoppiando su rete4


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Il senatore Galliani uscito da un ristorante di Roma: "Presidente della Repubblica? Siamo ancora all'aperitivo."*


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora *nessun presidente della Repubblica eletto*. Questo è il risultato della *seconda votazione*, che ha visto un boom di schede bianche e di voti a vip come Amadeus, Nino Frassica, Enrico Ruggeri e Fulvio Abbate e al primo posto il presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 41 voti e Paolo Maddalena al secondo posto con 37 voti. Conte, Letta e Speranza hanno detto di no ai tre candidati del centrodestra Moratti, Pera e Nordio.
> 
> *Il 26 gennaio terza votazione,* che lascia sempre più presagire che, anche in questo caso, non ci sarà un accordo per nessun candidato.
> 
> ...


Sono due mesi che dico Dr.Aghi
Vediamo se avrò ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Basta aspettare il PD. Si tenti la maggioranza semplice sui candidati del centrodestra. Bastano 50 voti in più, i grillini disperati li faranno avere.


Appunto, puntassero sui grillini che hanno paura di perdere la poltrona e L'Alternativa c'è, che voterebbe chiunque tranne Draghi, un piddino e Berlusconi. Se non ci provano nemmeno, significa che hanno paura del criminale di Bruxelles.


----------



## Giofa (25 Gennaio 2022)

Se si incartano andranno da Mattarella per un mandato ponte fino alle elezioni, a meno che prendono tempo per pensare al nuovo governo con Draghi PdR 
Il cdx sta provando a vedere se riesce a trovare i numeri anche senza il PD, nel caso dubito sarà uno dei tre nomi fatti oggi, che sono specchietti per le allodole


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il senatore Galliani uscito da un ristorante di Roma: "Presidente della Repubblica? Siamo ancora all'aperitivo."*



Questi vivono tutti su Marte...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Se si incartano andranno da Mattarella per un mandato ponte fino alle elezioni, a meno che prendono tempo per pensare al nuovo governo con Draghi PdR
> Il cdx sta provando a vedere se riesce a trovare i numeri anche senza il PD, nel caso dubito sarà uno dei tre nomi fatti oggi, che sono specchietti per le allodole


In ogni caso si entrerà nel vivo dopodomani. Domani è un altro giorno inutile.


----------



## Giofa (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso si entrerà nel vivo dopodomani. Domani è un altro giorno inutile.


Vero. Sentivo della possibilità di doppia votazione domani, risulta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il senatore Galliani uscito da un ristorante di Roma: "Presidente della Repubblica? Siamo ancora all'aperitivo."*


Se cerchi galliani sai sempre dove trovarlo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero. Sentivo della possibilità di doppia votazione domani, risulta?


Magari, almeno iniziano a uscire nomi seri e smettiamo sto teatrino penoso


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora *nessun presidente della Repubblica eletto*. Questo è il risultato della *seconda votazione*, che ha visto un boom di schede bianche e di voti a vip come Amadeus, Nino Frassica, Enrico Ruggeri e Fulvio Abbate e al primo posto il presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 41 voti e Paolo Maddalena al secondo posto con 37 voti. Conte, Letta e Speranza hanno detto di no ai tre candidati del centrodestra Moratti, Pera e Nordio.
> 
> *Il 26 gennaio terza votazione,* che lascia sempre più presagire che, anche in questo caso, non ci sarà un accordo per nessun candidato.
> 
> ...


Che teatrino tutto politico, beato chi ha la forza di seguirlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il senatore Galliani uscito da un ristorante di Roma: "Presidente della Repubblica? Siamo ancora all'aperitivo."*


Il gastronauta Galliani non si smentisce mai.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Boom di like e commenti sui social da parte di esponenti di FI, PD, IV e FDI al post di Pierferdinando Casini su instagram, con la sua foto da giovane mentre faceva attivismo politico.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di like e commenti sui social da parte di esponenti di FI, PD, IV e FDI al post di Pierferdinando Casini su instagram, con la sua foto da giovane mentre faceva attivismo politico.*


Tutti ma non Casini per favore... l'emblema della banderuola politica.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Giornale: Sinistra e grillini scavano la fossa a Draghi. Per loro il premier è "divisivo". Il sottosegretario alla difesa Angelo Tofano (M5S) tuona "Draghi mai" e apre alla Casellati "È la presidente del Senato, perchè non votarla?". Un altro grillino, Ettore Licheri, afferma sull'ex governatore BCE: "Ha un atteggiamento di tracotanza e supponenza, non so se dettato da disperazione o da superiorità". 

Lo stesso Renzi, pur ribadendo davanti le telecamere la sua stima per il premier, non è più così ottimista: in Italia Viva, ci sono parlamentari come Michele Anzaldi e Marco Di Maio, i quali hanno manifestato la loro disapprovazione verso Draghi. Specialmente Anzaldi ci va giù duro: "Intanto, il voto è segreto. Ma mi chiedo, come fa uno a presentarsi come servitore dello Stato e poi si mette a fare lui le consultazioni per diventare presidente della Repubblica?! Boh! La verità è che anche i tecnici quando vedono la marmellata...".

No fermo a Draghi nel centrodestra, in particolare tra i forzisti, ma anche Salvini e Meloni con quest'ultima che, se inizialmente accarezzava l'idea di vedere l'attuale presidente del Consiglio al Quirinale, ora questa opzione non è più così desiderata. 
*
*L'intesa per Draghi si fa difficile, se non impossibile. Oggi saranno avanzati i nomi di Casellati e Tajani, con quest'ultimo voluto da Berlusconi. Se Letta finirà di fare veti, uno dei due sarà portato in aula.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Open: Salvini pronto a proporre la Elisabetta Casellati al Quirinale già prima della quarta votazione. La forzista verrà proposta a Italia Viva o Movimento 5 Stelle, in cambio della presidenza del senato. Il leader della Lega, già nel 2019 al Papeete, le promise la presidenza della Repubblica.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Open: Salvini pronto a proporre la Elisabetta Casellati al Quirinale già prima della quarta votazione. La forzista verrà proposta a Italia Viva o Movimento 5 Stelle, in cambio della presidenza del senato. Il leader della Lega, già nel 2019 al Papeete, le promise la presidenza della Repubblica.*


Rischia di essere un autogol CLAMOROSO. Significa che lui stesso la vuole bruciare, ma come si fa? Basta aspettare un giorno in più e poi ci prova. Vediamo che fa, se ci riesce farà un'impresa impossibile, ma ne dubito.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Sinistra e grillini scavano la fossa a Draghi. Per loro il premier è "divisivo". Il sottosegretario alla difesa Angelo Tofano (M5S) tuona "Draghi mai" e apre alla Casellati "È la presidente del Senato, perchè non votarla?". Un altro grillino, Ettore Licheri, afferma sull'ex governatore BCE: "Ha un atteggiamento di tracotanza e supponenza, non so se dettato da disperazione o da superiorità".
> 
> Lo stesso Renzi, pur ribadendo davanti le telecamere la sua stima per il premier, non è più così ottimista: in Italia Viva, ci sono parlamentari come Michele Anzaldi e Marco Di Maio, i quali hanno manifestato la loro disapprovazione verso Draghi. Specialmente Anzaldi ci va giù duro: "Intanto, il voto è segreto. Ma mi chiedo, come fa uno a presentarsi come servitore dello Stato e poi si mette a fare lui le consultazioni per diventare presidente della Repubblica?! Boh! La verità è che anche i tecnici quando vedono la marmellata...".
> 
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Open: Salvini pronto a proporre la Elisabetta Casellati al Quirinale già prima della quarta votazione. La forzista verrà proposta a Italia Viva o Movimento 5 Stelle, in cambio della presidenza del senato. Il leader della Lega, già nel 2019 al Papeete, le promise la presidenza della Repubblica.*


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

speriamo che il centrodestra se la giochi bene.. ma ho paura, ieri aveva 11 assenti.. inoltre temo che giorgetti voglia far fuori salvini


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ancora schede bianche per la terza votazione


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bordata di Travaglio a Draghi: "È come Schettino, i partiti gli chiedono di rimanere a bordo e lui scappa".
> 
> Gruber lo difende: "Non è così".*



Il giorno che questa sgualdrina di regime verrà messa a tacere, tiro i fuochi artificiali.

Una delle peggiori, autentica criminale. Ma guarda te che oscenità si deve vedere sullo schermo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ancora schede bianche per la terza votazione


Da domani si entra nel vivo...e si getteranno tante maschere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

L'atteggiamento del centrodestra per ora è molto corretto e lo appoggio, fanno bene con questa (moderata) prova di forza a non dar campo al PD che si elegge il presidente da solo da una vita e ora in modo ipocrito parla di trovare soluzioni condivise mettendo veti su tutti, sentendosi fuori dai giochi. Zitti e a cuccia.
Meglio il silenzio dei 5S.

Nordio e Pera secondo me erano due ottimi candidati. Nordio avrebbe messo un po' in riga la magistratura, e Pera è un super anti Bergoglio quindi lo appoggio a prescindere.
La Moratti impresentabile.

Il problema è che anche il centrodestra probabilmente recita e ha già in mente di schierare Draghi alla quinta votazione in cambio di qualcosa.
Quindi i miei sono complimenti "temporanei", quasi sicuramente cambierò idea da domani.

Una cosa è certa, qualche leader dopo questa storia del Quirinale si farà molto male e potrebbe anche compromettere la sua carriera politica.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento del centrodestra per ora è molto corretto e lo appoggio, fanno bene a non dar campo al PD che si elegge il presidente da solo da più di 10 anni e ora in modo ipocrito parla di trovare soluzioni condivise mettendo veti su tutti, sentendosi fuori dai giochi. Zitti e a cuccia.
> Meglio il silenzio dei 5S.
> 
> Nordio e Pera secondo me erano due ottimi candidati. Nordio avrebbe messo un po' in riga la magistratura, e Pera è un super anti Bergoglio quindi lo appoggio a prescindere.
> ...


Ora farò discutere in molti, ma se alla fine il centrodestra ha seriamente intenzione di votare Draghi, tanto vale votare un burattino proposto da Letta e co. E sono serio, serissimo. Abbiamo discusso tanti presidenti eletti dal centrosinistra e va a finire che il centrodestra elegge il peggiore di tutti  .

Per il resto, se Salvini riesce a far eleggere la Casellati, è una sua vittoria, da vero kingmaker. Fuori discussione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora farò discutere in molti, ma se alla fine il centrodestra ha seriamente intenzione di votare Draghi, tanto vale votare un burattino proposto da Letta e co. E sono serio, serissimo. Abbiamo discusso tanti presidenti eletti dal centrosinistra e va a finire che il centrodestra elegge il peggiore di tutti  .
> 
> Per il resto, se Salvini riesce a far eleggere la Casellati, è una sua vittoria, da vero kingmaker. Fuori discussione.



Precisiamo che anche la Casellati farebbe schifo.
Ma tra tutti i candidati che al momento hanno qualche possibilità, è l'unica accettabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Fratelli D'Italia voterà Guido Crosetto alla seconda chiama.*


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Precisiamo che anche la Casellati farebbe schifo.


Perchè?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fratelli D'Italia voterà Guido Crosetto alla seconda chiama.*


Che pagliacciata. 

A proposito di Draghi, ho pensato che magari finora non ha ceduto a Salvini sul ministero dell'Interno, perchè il quorum è più alto. Ma appena si abbasserà, magari calerà le braghe. Dubito che per rinunciare al Quirinale, si crei la fissa su Salvini. Oppure, ha paura della conta e sta pensando a nuove strategie o a uno stallo.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

rottura nel centrodestra..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi a TGLA7: "Centrodestra e PD con la ricerca dell'intesa stanno dando vita ad uno spettacolo...Bisogna dare un nome e dire il perchè...Casellati? Io non faccio sportellate per avere una poltrona (quella del senato n.d.s.). No a scambi di poltrone".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi a TGLA7: "Centrodestra e PD con la ricerca dell'intesa stanno dando vita ad uno spettacolo...Bisogna dare un nome e dire il perchè...Casellati? Io non faccio sportellate per avere una poltrona (quella del senato n.d.s.). No a scambi di poltrone".*


Un Renzi ragionevole e pieno d'affetto. L'altro ieri voleva bene a Draghi, oggi ha detto di voler abbracciare la Segre  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rischia di essere un autogol CLAMOROSO. Significa che lui stesso la vuole bruciare, ma come si fa? Basta aspettare un giorno in più e poi ci prova. Vediamo che fa, se ci riesce farà un'impresa impossibile, ma ne dubito.


Credo verrà portato ora solo se ci sono i numeri.. Vedremo, non mi entusiasma


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi ancora sulla Casellati: "Rischierebbe un controblitz dei giallorossi contro i gialloverdi e si metterebbero in campo due nomi, non uno".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ranzi ha detto esplicitamente che vota Draghi o Casini.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi sul centrodestra: "Se vince vince tutto e può ottenere il presidenzialismo che tanto vogliono, se perdono avremo un altro presidente della repubblica di sinistra. Non si sceglie un presidente a gomitate, tipo 'prendiamo la Casellati perchè prende i voti dei 5 stelle'. Scegliamo un nome tutti insieme, a me stanno bene sia Draghi che Casini".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi sul centrodestra: "Se vince vince tutto e può ottenere il presidenzialismo che tanto vogliono, se perdono avremo un altro presidente della repubblica di sinistra. Non si sceglie un presidente a gomitate, tipo 'prendiamo la Casellati perchè prende i voti dei 5 stelle'. Scegliamo un nome tutti insieme, a me stanno bene sia Draghi che Casini".*



Renzi ha spoilerato la farsa.
Chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ranzi ha detto esplicitamente che vota Draghi o Casini.


Sono già pronti a fare fesso Salvini, facendolo passare per kingmaker e dandogli per un anno il ministero dell'interno, ma facendogli eleggere un pdr contro di lui. Se si fa fregare pure stavolta...


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> rottura nel centrodestra..


Si sono appena incontrati.
È strategia concordata magna tranquillo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si sono appena incontrati.
> È strategia concordata magna tranquillo


Tu che sei esperto, le tue previsioni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi: "Se Salvini accetta Draghi al Quirinale facciamo il governo in due minuti."*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi ribadisce: "Con Casellati rischio muro contro muro. Se la Casellati prende x voti ed il candidato avversario prende x voti. Alla fine che succede? Draghi? Con lui al Quirinale, il governo lo fa in un minuto e mezzo. Cerchiamo di chiudere venerdì".*


----------



## Sam (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il segretario del PD, Enrico Letta, fa un invito al centrodestra: "Sediamoci intorno a un tavolo e buttiamo via la chiave, fino a che non si trova una soluzione".*


In effetti sbattervi in una stanza e buttare via la chiave non sarebbe male.
Magari a vita.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi ribadisce: "Con Casellati rischio muro contro muro. Se la Casellati prende x voti ed il candidato avversario prende x voti. Alla fine che succede? Draghi? Con lui al Quirinale, il governo lo fa in un minuto e mezzo. Cerchiamo di chiudere venerdì".*


Ha pure accennato al presidenzialismo che avrebbe Draghi da PDR. E se lo fa in un minuto e mezzo, significa che è già tutto scritto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Coraggio Italia vorrebbe votare Casini".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Coraggio Italia vorrebbe votare Casini".*


Il cagnolino Toti colpisce ancora, maledetto pure lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cagnolino Toti colpisce ancora, maledetto pure lui.



Toti è un altro AlfANO.


----------



## Sam (26 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il giorno che questa sgualdrina di regime verrà messa a tacere, tiro i fuochi artificiali.
> 
> Una delle peggiori, autentica criminale. Ma guarda te che oscenità si deve vedere sullo schermo.


Beh, che cosa ti aspetti da una serva dei rabbini del Bilderberg?
Chiaro che difende il suo compare servitore della corte sionista di Goldman.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fratelli D'Italia voterà Guido Crosetto alla seconda chiama.*


Crosetto è anche una brava persona però non mi pare adatto al ruolo


----------



## Sam (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se cerchi galliani sai sempre dove trovarlo..


Starà mediando con Preziosi al Giannino per il Presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tranquillissimi, Toti non tradirá mai, farà ciò che fa il CDX, aldilà se vota casini ora: è troppo legato e deve tutelare la sua giunta


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oh, che dire, mandassero alla conta Draghi già da domani. Che goduria sarebbe se non ottenesse la maggioranza, ma ci credo poco.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Se Salvini accetta Draghi al Quirinale facciamo il governo in due minuti."*


In pratica sarebbe già tutto scritto


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si sono appena incontrati.
> È strategia concordata magna tranquillo


in che senso? quelli di toti votano casini, fdi crosetto.. mah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Casellati sarebbe anche la meno peggio tra i toto nomi finora fatti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Se il presidente della repubblica non sarà votato da tutte le forze politiche, un minuto dopo l'elezione sarà crisi di governo".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Osvaldo Napoli (Coraggio Italia) a TGLA7: "Oggi ho votato scheda bianca, voterò come la maggioranza di governo. Draghi o Casini? Nomi che a me interessano, come il Mattarella-Bis".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Autonomie hanno votato Casini.*


----------



## Miro (26 Gennaio 2022)

Rimango convinto che Draghi lo faranno rimanere a forza al Palazzo Chigi perchè nessun partito vuole giocarsi la popolarità in tempo di pandemia. Draghi è politicamente "irresponsabile" perchè non fa parte di nessun partito e questo fa comodo a tutto l'arco politico.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Rimango convinto che Draghi lo faranno rimanere a forza al Palazzo Chigi perchè nessun partito vuole giocarsi la popolarità in tempo di pandemia. Draghi è politicamente "irresponsabile" perchè non fa parte di nessun partito e questo fa comodo a tutto l'arco politico.


In tal caso, Draghi reagirà di brutto, perchè sarà un grande sconfitto. Draghi si è "sottomesso" a governare con i partiti per essere presidente della repubblica. O se ne va, oppure farà qualche rimpasto riempendo di ulteriori tecnici il governo e magari togliere anche Speranza (che non avrà più la benedizione di Mattarella) per un altro accattone. Rischierebbe di avere altrettanto pieni poteri.

Un dubbio però mi viene, e l'ho sempre accennato, se Renzi ha messo Draghi al governo è per bruciarlo e far mettere un altro. Con Conte premier, Mario Draghi sarebbe diventato al 100% presidente della repubblica, ma proprio sicurissimo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tranquillissimi, Toti non tradirá mai, farà ciò che fa il CDX, aldilà se vota casini ora: è troppo legato e deve tutelare la sua giunta


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Coraggio Italia:"abbiamo votato scheda bianca in accordo col Centro-Destra, nessun voto per Casini"*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

comunque che i centristi di centro-destra votino Casini ci sta, visto che è la sua area politica
diverso prendere voti da Italia viva...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Osvaldo Napoli (Coraggio Italia) a TGLA7: "Oggi ho votato scheda bianca, voterò come la maggioranza di governo. Draghi o Casini? Nomi che a me interessano, come il Mattarella-Bis".*


Ma finché rilasciava sta intervista era anche messo a 90°?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Il nome bruciato di Draghi sarebbe uno dei momenti più goduriosi della storia repubblicana, al pari di quello di Prodi.
Ma non capiterà mai, già hanno paura a scherzare con il suo nome nelle votazioni inutili con le schede nulle.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2022)

A giudicare dal nervosismo di scendiLetta dell'UE, il cosiddetto centro destra dovrebbe quasi avercela fatta. Accordo sottobanco con Conte?


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A giudicare dal nervosismo di scendiLetta dell'UE, il cosiddetto centro destra dovrebbe quasi avercela fatta. Accordo sottobanco con Conte?


I have a dream: vedere piangere in aula Letta nipote come Bersani nel 2013 prima di richiamare Napolitano

anche Conte in prima pagina Ansa vuole Draghi premier
solo il Pd disperato senza un nome vuole Draghi presidente

*niente Casellati per M5S annuncia Conte:*

"*Casellati non è un candidato qualsiasi, è una carica istituzionale e mettere in gioco una carica istituzionale per una contrapposizione senza una soluzione condivisa sarebbe un grande errore del centrodestra e un grande sgarbo per la carica della presidenza del Senato. *
Invitiamo il centrodestra a trovare un metodo e lavorare in modo condiviso senza un'iniziativa che metta un gioco le istituzioni"


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A giudicare dal nervosismo di scendiLetta dell'UE, il cosiddetto centro destra dovrebbe quasi avercela fatta. Accordo sottobanco con Conte?


Magari. Tutti, ma non Draghi. La Casellati sarà l'ennesimo burattino, però non mi dispiacerebbe perchè almeno sarà conservatrice e magari vedremo anche meno propaganda pro-migranti, pro-gay ecc.

Io sono stato criticissimo con Salvini dal Papeete in poi, ma se veramente riesce ad eleggere la Casellati, chapeau. È lui il vero kingmaker, ovviamente con l'appoggio del nano che secondo me con il suo ritiro ha fatto sì che Draghi non vada assolutamente al Quirinale.

Vediamo però, per me l'ombra di Draghi è ancora troppo grande.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta: "Faremo di tutto per evitare una candidatura di parte".*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Faremo di tutto per evitare una candidatura di parte".*


sembra che lotti solo per non passare alla storia come il segretario pd che ha votato un presidente di destra dopo decenni
la sua è una battaglia personale e faziosa, nulla per l'Italia


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Faremo di tutto per evitare una candidatura di parte".*


Ma almeno presentate dei nomi, che qui i nomi li fanno solo quelli del centrodestra. Oltre a dire no, proponete qualcosa, siete pagati per questo da noi, no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2022)

Letta è parte di quella subcultura di odio nei confronti dell'avversario politico.
Gente come Letta non riconoscerà mai legittimità di esistere politicamente ad alcun partito al di fuori del suo, ed a qualunque idea diversa dalla sua.
Intolleranti col ditino alzato di chi si sente sempre dalla parte giusta.

Non importa chi si voti, ma domani si forzi la mano. Il PD non è indispensabile in questa elezione.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> I have a dream: vedere piangere in aula Letta nipote come Bersani nel 2013 prima di richiamare Napolitano
> 
> anche Conte in prima pagina Ansa vuole Draghi premier
> solo il Pd disperato senza un nome vuole Draghi presidente
> ...


Bisogna vedere quanti grandi elettori del Movimento l'avvocato Conte controlla....se li controlla


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanti grandi elettori del Movimento l'avvocato Conte controlla....se li controlla


Basta vedere i 100 e passa voti a Mattarella. Conte non controlla niente 
Se Salvini propone un nome che non li manda a casa lo votano.

Domani forzare la mano, assolutamente.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma almeno presentate dei nomi, che qui i nomi li fanno solo quelli del centrodestra. Oltre a dire no, proponete qualcosa, siete pagati per questo da noi, no?


Letta è alla canna del gas.. e godo


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Letta è parte di quella subcultura di odio nei confronti dell'avversario politico.
> Gente come Letta non riconoscerà mai legittimità di esistere politicamente ad alcun partito al di fuori del suo, ed a qualunque idea diversa dalla sua.
> Intolleranti col ditino alzato di chi si sente sempre dalla parte giusta.
> 
> Non importa chi si voti, ma domani si forzi la mano. Il PD non è indispensabile in questa elezione.


ricordate quando nel Pd latravano perchè Salvini e Berlusconi dicevano del governo caduto senza Draghi premier ?
ora sono loro a dire che bisogna votarlo per forza con le stesse forze di partito del governo, altrimenti crolla tutto


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma almeno presentate dei nomi, che qui i nomi li fanno solo quelli del centrodestra. Oltre a dire no, proponete qualcosa, siete pagati per questo da noi, no?


Gentiloni, Amato, Mattarella, Draghi, Finocchiaro, Franceschini, Casini: da quelle parti ne hanno anche troppi; ecco perché Lettino si atteggia a salvatore della patria. Toccasse a lui, non saprebbe dove sbattere la testa coi suoi. Poi dovrebbe accordarsi almeno coi 5 stelle.
E sperare che non vengano fuori i 101 reloaded.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Basta vedere i 100 e passa voti a Mattarella. Conte non controlla niente
> Se Salvini propone un nome che non li manda a casa lo votano.
> 
> Domani forzare la mano, assolutamente.


I 5 stelle farebbero la prima cosa sacrosanta da quando sono al governo  . Forza scappati di casa, tutti sulla Casellati o chiunque altro, basta che non sia Draghi.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Letta è parte di quella subcultura di odio nei confronti dell'avversario politico.
> Gente come Letta non riconoscerà mai legittimità di esistere politicamente ad alcun partito al di fuori del suo, ed a qualunque idea diversa dalla sua.
> Intolleranti col ditino alzato di chi si sente sempre dalla parte giusta.
> 
> Non importa chi si voti, ma domani si forzi la mano. Il PD non è indispensabile in questa elezione.


Stessi errori che faceva Renzi a suo tempo stessa boria


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Stessi errori che faceva Renzi a suo tempo


Renzi escludeva gli altri per ego. Letta per subcultura politica.


----------

